# Trendnet 424ub

## bluedot951

Hey guys,

I just installed gentoo alongside windows. As my computer doesn't have a built-in wireless card, I have a TrendNet USB WiFi dongle. The dongle works fine with Windows, but I can't seem to get it working with Windows. I read an article that said to use ndiswrapper, but 1) I can't get ndiswrapper to install and 2) I was unable to locate the needed .inf files to install my device. Any help on this topic would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

bluedot951

----------

## BillWho

bluedot951,

To get a better idea you should return lsusb info for the device description. A lot depends on the chip. This site lists a trendnet usb wifi dongle that's linux compatible. 

http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-usb-wireless-compatibility-adapter-list.html

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## bluedot951

Hey BillWho,

You seem very active on these forums  :Razz: . Anyway, I have made some progress. I booted of the Gentoo Minimal CD, and it recognized my adapter. I ran net-setup wlan0 and it told me the name of the driver required: rtl8187. I booted back into my installation and ran modprobe rtl8187 followed by dmesg | grep rtl8187. It recognized it, so then I ran iwconfig to see if my adapter appeared there. I temporarily took the security off my network (it is WPA-2 and I don't want to have to deal with that right now) and i connected to it using iwconfig essid Network and then dhcpcd. After doing this, I was able to ping Google and my router. In fact, I was also able to ssh into a different installation. However, I would like to be able to run an SSH server on this installation (the one with the issues with the wireless adapter). After I ran dhcpcd, I ran /etc/init.d/sshd start. However, this says:

Bringing up interface wlan0

     Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0

     /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf not fount

ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

ERROR: cannot start sshd as net.wlan0 would not start

I don't understand why it is looking for wpa_supplicant.conf as I do not have WPA security. Anyway, I think that this is now a problem with my wpa_supplicant rather than the USB dongle. Do you know what is the problem? 

Thanks for your reply,

Bluedot951

----------

## BillWho

bluedot951,

It's good that you have a native driver for the adapter. ndiswrapper should be a last ditch resort.

I use wpa_supplicant for my connections. You can use networkmanager, wicd or wpa_supplicant. According to the gentoo documentation, wpa_supplicant is the recommended way to go.

This is the contents of my config if it helps:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="wireless_router"

   psk="itsasecret"

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   auth_alg=OPEN

   priority=5

   id_str="gentoo"

}

```

The package that's needed is net-wireless/wpa_supplicant. If you follow the   gentoo wireless setup page you shouldn't have any problems.

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

